# big cat??



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Glasgow, Lanarkshire and West | Policeman takes 'big cat' video

not sure what i make of this, cant judge the size properly, could even be a dog, shame he didnt have a more up to date camera phone.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

that doesn`t look like a BIG cat,when you compare it to it`s surroundings it looks like a normal cat


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

It could also be a black fox. The footage was far to shakey and small to tell properly


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would love to see a wild big cat in real life, there was a sighting of one less than a mile away from where I live and I always look out for it when I drive down that road, I think there are so many hoaxes though.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

well that just look likes a domestic cat to me!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

years ago i was out hacking when ahead of me a cat like creature ran across the road and jumped into the hedge!!it was black,had a long tail,and bigger than a fox,and didnt move like a dog!im convinced it was a big cat


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like a normal cat to me!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I seriously wonder if any of these people have actually SEEN a leopard (what this is meant to be) and know just how big they are.

Thats quite obviously a bog standard cat.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats def someones much loved pet cat , one of the normal size I may add , lol


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

I echo what you have all said that is just a bog standard cat - if you look at the size of leopards in zoo's and on documentaries they are huge compared with that!
Obviously its not brilliant footage and picture anyway but I think its pretty clear its just someones moggy!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

To me it looked like a cat or dog. If you look how it walks it moves like a dog, panthers etc. don't walk like that.


----------



## dale12 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am not 100% convinced by the video clip either - but I do believe that big cats exist in the wild across the UK, though in relatively small numbers. It looks like the Forestry Commission agree, too: Big Cats â Sightings in Forest of Dean 'Reliable' - Conscious Ape


----------



## mournemaid (Aug 17, 2009)

I don`t realy beleive these stories, there have been some here in N.I. but if they are "big" cats why are they not seen more often?Of course there are irresponsible pet owners out there who just dump the animal when they lose interest in it.


----------



## Grinningcat (Aug 17, 2009)

I feel very confident, personally, that the cat in the footage is a typical domestic kitty. Big black tom, probably.

I agree with CreativeLC. Black leopards (/panthers) and dogs have a much different stride.


----------

